# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي  خصائصه مظاهره

## فتحي بودفلة

النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي 
خصائصه مظاهره 
فتحي بودفلة
خطّة البحث 
تمهيد 
هل وُجد النقد ـ أصلاً ـ في العصر الجاهلي
منهجية دراسة فن النقد في العصر الجاهلي
ما المقصود بالعصر الجاهلي
النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي 
أولا : مستويات النقد في البيئة الجاهلية
1. النقد الذاتي
2. النقد الخاص
3. النقد العام 
ثانيا : مجالات النقد وميادينه في النّص الأدبي الجاهلي
1.	على مستوى الألفاظ
2.	على مستوى المعاني
3.	على مستوى الشكل
4.	على المستوى الفني الجمالي
5.	على مستوى صاحب النّص الأدبي
ثالثا : بعض المظاهر النقدية في العصر الجاهلي
1.	ظاهرة المفاضلة
2.	ظاهرة التهذيب 
3.	ظاهرة الرواية
4.	ظاهرة المدارس الشعرية
5.	ظاهرة المعلقات
6.	تسمية القصائد
7.	ظاهرة التصنيف
رابعا : خصائص النقد في العصر الجاهلي 
1)	الذاتية 
2)	الجزئية 
3)	عدم التعليل 
4)	الإيجاز
5)	تحكّم العرف
6)	الروح الشعرية في النصوص النقدية
7)	النقد الفطري
8)	البساطة والسذاجة 
9)	تأثير العصبية القبلية 
10)	التعرض لأمور خارجة عن النّص
خامسا : تقييم النقد في العصر الجاهلي
خلاصة 
مراجع المذكّرة : 
1.	شوقي ضيف , النقد , دار المعارف (د,ت)
2.	ابن سلاّم الجمحي , طبقات الشعراء , تحقيق عمر فاروق الطبّاع , دار الأرقم بيروت 1418هـ 1997م
3.	ابن قتيبة الدينوري , الشعر والشعراء , تحقيق وشرح أحمد محمد شاكر , دار المعارف (د,ت)
4.	قصي الحسين , النقد الأدبي عند العرب واليونان معالمه وإعلامه , المؤسسة الحديثة للكتاب طرابلس لبنان 2003م 
5.	د. مصطفى عبد الرحمن ,في النقد الأدبي القديم عند العرب , مكة للطباعة 1419هـ 1998م 
6.	د. علي جواد الطاهر ؛ مقدمة في النقد الأدبي , المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر بيروت لبنان سبتمبر 1979م
7.	د. شوقي ضيف, تاريخ الأدب العربي ,العصر الجاهلي , دار المعارف الطبعة الثامنة  
8.	الجاحظ , الحيوان (المكتبة الشاملة موافقة  للنسخة المطبوعة بمطابع الحلبي)
9.	الأصبهاني , الأغاني ( المكتبة الشاملة موافقة للمطبوع ـ نسخة دار بولاق مصر ـ )
10.	مقرر محاضرات النقد الأدبي 
11.	مقرر تطبيقات النقد الأدبي 


تمهيد :
إنّ النقد هو صنوُ الأدبِ من حيث الاشتقاقُ منه والتسلطُ عليه ومن حيث كونهما فنّين يهتمانِ بدنيا الذوقِ والجمالِ والتأثّرِ والانفعالِ متلازمان ولا بدّ , لا ينفك أحدهما عن الآخر...بل يسيران معاً في تفاعل عام وتكامل تام ...كالتوأمين أو كالرجل وظلّه ...
وإذا كان الأدبُ قد نال حظَه الوافر من الجمع والتحليل والدراسة والتأريخ... فإنّ النقد أقلّ حظّا منه إذْ لم ينل من الدراسة والاهتمام ما ناله الأدب ربّما لأنّ جلّ الدارسين إنّما يعتبرونه تابعا للأدب ولا ينبغي للتابع أن يسوى بالمتبوع ...وربّما لأنّ في النقد ودراسة النقد شيئا من الصناعة العقلية والاجتهادات الفكرية التي لا يستطيعها إلاّ حذاق الأدباء فضلا عن عامة النّاس والقراء...أو لأنّ المشتغلين بالأدب والمتأثرين به والمحبين والمتذوقين له ـ بكلّ بساطة ـ  أعظم وأكثر...
وسنحاول من خلال هذه الورقات وضع لبنة  ـ حتّى وإن كانت صغيرة لا تقوى على مسايرة أترابها في صرح عالم النقد و الأدب فحسبها المحاولة المخلصة والمشاركة الهادفة ... ـ لبنة في طريق الكشف عن حقيقة النقد وعن خصائصه وميزاته في عصر الجاهلية. 
ما المقصود بالعصر الجاهلي  ؟ 
إذا كان العصر الجاهلي في اصطلاح المؤرخين أو المفسرين يقصد به الفترة التي سبقت بعثة النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم دون تحديد لزمن معيّن فإنّه في اصطلاح  الأدباء والنقاد لا يتجاوز المائة وخمسين أو المائتين سنة ... يقول الجاحظ :  
  «وأما الشعرُ فحديثُ الميلاد صغير السنِّ أوّلُ من نَهَجَ سبيلَه وسهَّل الطريقَ إليه : امرؤ القيس بن حُجْر ومُهَلْهِل بنُ ربيعة  .... 
 ويدلُّ على حداثةِ الشعر قولُ امرئ القيس بن حُجْر : 
( إنَّ بني عوفٍ ابتَنَوا حسناً ** ضيّعه الدُّخلُلُون إذ غَدَرُوا )
 ( أدَّوا إلى جارهم خفارته ** ولم يَضِعْ بالمَغيب مَنْ نَصَرُوا ) 
( لا حِمْيَريٌّ وفى ولا عُدَسٌ ** ولا است عَيرٍ يحكها الثَّفر )
 فانظُرْ كم كان عمرُ زُرارةَ وكم كان بين موت زُرارة ومولدِ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فإذا استظهرنا الشعرَ وجدنا له إلى أن جاء اللّه بالإسلام خمسين ومائةَ عام وإذا استظهرنا بغاية الاستظهار فمائتي عام . » 
وممّا قاله الأستاذ شوقي  ضيف في تعريف الجاهلية  : «وينبغي أن نعرف أنّ كلمة الجاهلية التي أطلقت على هذا العصر ليست مشتقة من الجهل الذي هو ضدّ العلم ونقيضه, إنّما هي مشتقة من الجهل بمعنى السفه والغضب والنزق فهي تقابل كلمة الإسلام التي تدلّ على الخضوع والطاعة لله جلّ وعزّ ....وقد أخذت تطلق على العصر القريب من الإسلام أو بعبارة أدقّ على العصر السابق له مباشرة ... »
النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي :
إنّ الحديث عن النقد الأدبي في عصر الجاهلية يختلف عن غيره من العصور من حيث إنّ أول مباحثه إنّما يتعرض لوجوده أصلاً   إذ يزعم بعض النقاد والمؤرخين أنّ العصور العربية الأولى تخلو من النقد والمنصفون منهم إنّما يقصدون به النقد المنهجي بقوانينه التحليلية الموضوعية وقواعده التفكيكية العلمية .
والحقيقة أنّ وجود النقدِ , أصلِ النقد مسألةٌ لا ينبغي الاختلاف فيها فضلا عن نفيها أو الشكّ فيها لأمرين اثنين : 
أوّلهما : إنّ وجود الأدب في مثل تلك المرتبة العلية من الإبداع والرقيّ وبذلك الزخم والحجم الكبير دليل كافٍ  على وجود نقدٍ ساير هذا الأدب ووقف إلى جانبه يقوّمه ويوجّهه حتى وصل به إلى ما وصل إليه ...
ثانيهما : إنّ الإنسان ناقد بطبعه متذوق بفطرته يطالب دائما بالأحسن والأجمل والأجود والأمثل في شؤون حياته كلّها ولن يشذّ الشعر والأدب عن هذا المبدأ ...إنّ قراءة الشعر وسماعه تقتضي ولا بدّ تذوقَه ونقدَه وخاصة إذا كان ذلك من عارف بالشعر كالشاعر نفسِه أو راويتِه وما أكثرهم في عصر الجاهلية   
هذا من جهة  نفي وجود أصل النقد أمّا نفي  النقد المنهجي العلمي الموضوعي بقوانينه المعروفة وأساليبه ومناهجه المشهورة في عصر الجاهلية فإنّ من يزعم ذلك إنّما يريد تسليط اصطلاحات حادثة على تراث فكري قديم أو إنّما يريد محاكمة فترة زمنية غابرة بأعراف معاصرة وليس هذا من البحث العلمي المنهجي ولا من الدراسة الموضوعية الجادّة في شيء , فالذي ينبغي الإقدام عليه في مثل هذه الدراسات هو البحث في خصائص ومميزات النقد الأدبي في عصر الجاهلية في إطاره الزمني والمكاني بعيدا عن تأثير الاصطلاحات الحادثة والأعراف المعاصرة .
بعد أن فرغنا من الحديث عن وجود أصل النقد في عصر الجاهلية وعن منهجية دراسته لننتقل الآن إلى المرحلة الثانية من هذه الورقات لننتقل إلى دراسة خصائص هذا النقد والبحث في سماته وميزاته:

أوّلا  مستويات النقد في البيئة الجاهلية : إنّ التأمّل العميق و المتأنّي فيما ورد إلينا من نماذجَ للنقد في العصر الجاهلي على قلّتها ـ مقارنة بالأدب ـ يعطينا نظرة إجمالية وفكرة عامة على ما كان عليه النقد الأدبي يومها ... فهو ابتداء يتجلى  ويظهر في مستويات ثلاث :
1)	المستوى الأوّل النقد الذاتي : ويقصد به نقد الشاعر لنفسه وتهذيبه لقصيدته  كيف لا والشاعر هو أكثر المحتفلين والمهتمين بتجويد شعره حتى يُرضي الجمهور المتلقي للشعر ويستقطب إليه أكبر قدر ممكن من الرواة والمعجبين  , ولعل أبرز نموذج يمثّل هذا النوع من النقد هو ما اصطلحوا عليه باسم المدرسة الأوسية  أو عبيد الشعر   وأشهر رواد هذه الطائفة من الشعراء زهير بن أبي سلمة الذي كان يستغرق في تهذيب شعره وإعادة النظر فيه سنة كاملة قبل أن يخرج على الناس بقصيدته كاملة مكتملة... ولهذا السبب سميت قصائده بالحوليات وكان الأعشى فيما يروى عنه يجوب  أحياء العرب وقبائلها ينشد الشعر مستعينا بآلة موسيقية تدعى الصَّنْج  وما يفعل ذلك إلاّ احتفالا بشعره ورغبة في جلب المثنين والمعجبين ولابدّ أنّه كان  ـ من باب أولى ـ يصنع بشعره  ويختار منه ويزيد وينقص فيه ما يحقق له هذا الهدف والمبتغى ... 
2)	المستوى الثاني النقد الخاص ... وهو النقد الذي نشأ بين طائفة خاصة من المجتمع العربي على رأسهم الشعراء أنفسهم يقول الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن: «ولد النقد الأدبي مع مولد الشعر ونشأ معه وهذا أمر طبيعي فإنّ الشاعر ناقد بطبعه , يفكر ويقدر ويختار ولهذا كان أقدر من غيره على فهم الصنعة الشعرية وعلى إدراك أسرار القبح أو الجمال . » وأبرز شاهد ها هنا النابغة الذبياني فقد كان شاعرا  فحلا وناقدا فذّاً ومثله جلّ الشعراء فمعرفتهم للشعر من جهة وتنافسهم فيما بينهم من جهة أخرى يدفعهم إلى  إصدار أحكاما نقدية من شأنها أو توجّه الشعر وتهذّبه ... فممّا يروى عن نابغة بني ذبيان أنّه كانت تضرب له خيمة من أدم حمراء في سوق عكاظ يجتمع إليه فيها شعراء العرب يعرضون عليه شعرهم وممّن عرض عليه شعره فأشاد به وأثنى عليه الأعشى ثمّ دخلت عليه الخنساء فأنشدته : قذى بعينك أو بالعين عوارُ ..... إلى أن قالت: وإنّ صخرا لتأتم الهداة به        كأنّه علم في رأسه نارُ                    وإنّ صخرا لمولانا وسيّدنا        وإنّ صخرا إذا نشتو لنحار              فقال لولا أنّ أبا بصير أنشدني قبلك لقلت : إنّك أشعر الناس أنتِ والله أشعر من كلّ ذي مثانة , قالت : والله ومن كلّ ذي خصيتيين . فقال حسان : أنا والله أشعر منكَ ومنها . قال : حيث تقول ما ذا؟ قال:         لنا الجفنات الغرُّ يلمعن بالضحى     وأسيافنا يقطرن من نجدة دما       وَلدْنا بني العنقاء وابنيّ محرّقٍ         فأكرم بنا خالاَ وأكرم بنا إبنما       فقال : إنّك لشاعر لولا أنّك قلّلت عدد جفانك وفخرت بمن ولدتّ ولم تفخر بمن ولدك , وفي رواية أخرى: فقال له : إنّك قلت (الجفنات) فقلّلت العدد ولو قلت (الجفان) لكان أكثر وقلت (يلمعن في الضحى) ولو قلت (يبرقن في الدجى) لكان أبلغ في المديح لأنّ الضيف بالليل أكثر طروقا . وقلت (يقطرن من نجدة دما) فدللت على قلّة القتل ولو قلت (يجرين) لكان أكثر لانصباب الدم  وفخرتَ بمن ولدتَ ولم تفخر بمن ولدكَ . فقام حسان منكسراً .   اهـ شاهد آخر للنقد الخاص بين الشعراء ما يروى من تحاكم علقمة بن عبدة التميمي والزربقان بن بدر وعمرو بن الأهتم والمخبل السعدي إلى ربيعة بن حذار الأسدي فقال لهم: أما أنت يا زبرقان فإنّ شعرك كلحم لم ينضج فيؤكل ولا ترك نيّئا فينتفع به . وأما أنت ياعمرو فإنّ شعرك كبرد حبرة يتلألأ في البصر فكلّما أعدته فيه نقص , وأما أنت يا مخبّل فإنّك قصرت عن الجاهلية , وأما أنت يا علقمة فإنّ شعرك كمزداة قد أحكم خرزها فليس يقطر منها شيء .  اهـ  فهذه النماذج تمثل ظاهرة التنافس بين الشعراء والانتقادات التي كانوا يوجهونها لبعضهم البعض سواء من خلال التحاكم كما هو ظاهر ها هنا أو من خلال التنافس المطلق التي تقتضيه طبيعة البشر وحبهم للتقدّم والتكاثر في كلّ شيء كما قال سبحانه وتعالى {ألهاكم التكاثر} وتقتضيه أيضا طبيعة الحياة العربية البدوية القائمة أساسا على العصبية القبائلية ....هذا من جهة طائفة الشعراء والأدباء وهناك طائفة أخرى تندرج في هذا الإطار هي طائفة الملوك والأمراء والوجهاء  فقد كان لهم دورهم البارز في تهذيب الشعر ونقده  من خلال أرائهم في جزء عظيم منه هو الجزء المتمثل في المديح الذي كان ينهال عليهم والأشعار التي كانوا هم موضوعها وسببها   ـ وما  أكثرها ـ فإنّ عطاءهم كان ولا بدّ يختلف من قصيدة لأخرى سواء كان هذا الاختلاف مبنيّ على أسس أدبية فنّية جمالية  بحثة  أو على أسس موضوعية متعلقة بذات الممدوح وهذا الاختلاف في العطاء يغلب على الظنّ أنّه كان معللا أو على الأقلّ معروف العلّة ممّا يستدعي الشاعر إلى تهذيب قصيدته وفق هذه التعليلات التي تجلب له الكسب والعطاء...
3)	المستوى الثالث النقد العام : والمقصود به نقد جماهير العرب وعامتهم. فالمعروف عن العرب أنّهم أهل البلاغة والفصاحة والبيان كانوا يتذوقون الأدب بفطرتهم وسجيتهم وكانوا ولوعين  شغوفين بالشعر خاصة ...     ولا بدّ أنّ هذه العامة كان لها ذوق خاص واتجاه محدّد في الشعر  وقوالب  معيّنة تنجذب نحوها أكثر من غيرها ...ومن شأن هذا الذوق أن يقيّد الشعراء والأدباء فينشدوا فيه وفق ما تحبه وتطلبه الجماهير وهذا ما يدفعهم لتهذيب شعرهم بما يساير هذا الذوق العام يقول الأستاذ الدكتور شوقي ضيف في حديثه عن عامة العرب الذين كانوا يستمعون لشعر الأعشى الذي كما تقدم ذكره يطوف بأحياء العرب  ينشد شعره لعامتهم  ما نصّه  : «... ولا نرتاب  في أنّ من كانوا يستمعون إليه كانوا يستعيدون ـ في حضرته ـ ما ينشده مراراً , وأنهم كانوا يطلبون منه المزيد , ولا نرتاب أيضا في أنّهم كانوا ـ إذا رحل ـ يتحدثون عنه وعن شعره , فيتعصب بعضهم له ويتعصب بعضهم عليه مؤثرا شعراء قبيلته . وكذلك كان شأنهم في الأسواق حين يستمعون إلى ما ينشد الشعراء , فيظهر فريق منهم إعجابا , ويظهر فريق سخرية واستخفافا . ولعل هذه هي أول صورة لتقدير الجماهير للأدب وتقويمه , وبروها في العصر الجاهلي يدلّ على رقي الذوق حينئذ , وقد اندفع الشاعر يحاول إرضاء هذا الذوق وأن يقع منه موقع استحسان .... »
ثانيا مستويات النقد وميادينه في النصّ الأدبي الجاهلي : إنّ النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي قد طال جميع مستويات النّص الأدبي وأوشك أن يتعرّض لجميع جزئياته وموضوعاته لولا بدائية الحياة الفكرية وبعدها عن النظرة التحليلية للمظاهر والأشياء...التي منعت التعمق والتوسّع في نقد النصوص الأدبية 
فنحن نرى المحكَّمين والنقادَ يتعرضون للّفظة المفردة التي لم تقع في مكانها وللمعنى المبتذل أو الناقص أو غير المناسب للمقام  كما يتعرضون لشكل النّص ولمضمونه ويتعرضون لصاحب النصّ ذاته ... وغيرها من المجالات التي سنذكرها مصحوبة بنماذج نقدية وشواهد نصية ...
1)	نقد الألفاظ : فمن ذلك ما يروى أنّ المسيب بن علسٍ مرّ بمجلسِ بني قيس بن ثعلبة فاستنشدوه , فأنشدهم :
ألا أنعم صباحا أيّها الربع وأسلم        محييك عن شحط وإن لم تكلم
 فلمّا بلغ :   وقد أتناسى الهمّ عند ادّكاره       بناج عليه الصيعرية مكدم
 فقال طرفة ـ وهو صبي يلعب مع الصبيان ـ : استنوق الجمل . لأنّ ابن علسٍ وصف جمله بالصيعرية وهي سمة في عنق الناقة لا البعير .       ومن أمثلته كذلك نقد النابغة الذبياني لحسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه حين استعمل لفظة الجمع البسيط دون منتهى الجموع أو جمع الجموع للدلالة على الكثرة  ومن أمثلته البارزة كذلك  : ما يروى أنّ الأعشى أنشد قيس بن معديكرب أحد أشراف اليمن شعرا في مدحه جاء فيه : 
ونبّئت قيسا ولم أبله      وقد زعموا ساد أهل اليمن 
فعابه قيس  لما شاب معناه من الشكّ في ملك أهل اليمن لأنّ استعمال لفظة الزعم تفيد في أصل وضعها والشائع في استعمالها الشكّ والزعم كما يقولون أخو الكذب أو مطية الكذب حتى وإن كانت العرب تستعمل هذه اللفظة ونحوها بمعنى اليقين كذلك إذا وُجد في السياق ما ينحو بها نحو هذا المعنى .... ولم ينفع الأعشى محاولة إصلاح بيته حين قال :
ونبئت قيسا ولم آته    على نأيه ساد أهل اليمن
فالعربي كان ينتقد النصّ الأدبي من جهة ألفاظه ومفرداته انطلاقا من سجيّته  اللغوية وفطرته الكلامية فهو عارف بلغته مدرك لاستعمالات ودلالات ألفاظها  حقّ المعرفة وتمام الإدراك ... يقول الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن إبراهيم : «...ولقد كان العربي على صلة وثيقة بأسرار لغته , يدرك بفطرته الدلالة الوضعية للكلمات فإذا ابتعد الشاعر عن تلك الدلالة , واستعمل الكلمة في غير موضعها , دون أن يلمح علاقة بين المعنى الأصلي للكلمة والمعنى الذي نقلها إليه أحسّ بذلك إحساسا مباشرا وعبّر عن ذلك الإحساس بما تجود به قريحته .» 
ولقد كان هذا النوع من النقد قليل لقلة الأخطاء اللغوية أو قل لقلّة العدول اللغوي  غير المناسب يقول الدكتور عبد الرحمن إبراهيم :«...والظاهر أنّ هذا اللون من النقد كان قليلا نادرا لأنّ العربي كان شديد الحساسية بلغته ودقيق الإصابة فيها يجري في استعمال الكلمات على طبعه وسليقته فإذا ظهر شيء يخالف الطبع والسليقة فطنت إليه الأذواق الناشئة وعافته وذلك نادر ... ولعل هذا هو الذي يعلل لنا نقص النصوص التي نقلها الرواة في هذا الشأن . »
2)	نقد المعاني : المقصود بالمعاني دلالات الألفاظ  سواء على ما وضعت له أصالة  (الحقيقة) أو نقلا (المجازات)  ولكي تكون سليمة في حسّ الناقد العربي البسيط ينبغي أن تكون  المعاني مطابقة  لذاته لأحاسيسه , معبرة عن قيمه ومثله , عاكسة لواقعه وبيئته وللطّبيعة من حوله ...فإن كانت كذلك فهي جميلة مستحسنة في ذوقه وأحكامه وإن خالفت معهوده فهي مستهجنة قبيحة يسارع إلى انتقادها بأسلوبه البسيط المتماشي مع طبيعة بيئته ...  ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من النقد انتقاد العرب للمهلل بن ربيعة في بيته الذي نعتوه بأكذب بيت قالته العرب حيث يقول :
   فلولا الريح أسمع أهل حجر    صليل البيض تقرع بالذكور 
لأنّه من أهل الشام كان منزله على شاطئ الفرات فكيف يسمع قبيلة حجر وهي في اليمامة وبينهما مسافات طوال ... فالنقد هنا بسبب مبالغته في المعنى مبالغة خالفت معهود العرب وإلاّ فإنّ أصل المبالغة كانت مطلوبة ومقصودة في شعر العرب وخاصة في مجال المدح والفخر ولهذا نرى النابغة في نموذجنا الثاني كيف ينتقد حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه لأنّه لم يبالغ في معان يقتضي المقام المبالغة فيه (فالجفان) أبلغ من (الجفنات)  و(يجرين دما) أبلغ من (يقطرن)  هذا من حيث قصد المبالغة وكذلك انتقده من جهة مخالفة معهود العرب وعرفهم فالعادة جرت عندهم على الافتخار بالآباء لا بالأبناء فكان الأولى أن يقول (أكرم بنا أبا) لا (أكرم بنا ابنما) ...والضيوف إنّما يطرقن الديار في الليل لا في الضحى  فكان ينبغي له أن يقول (يبرقن بالدجى) بدل (يلمعن في الضحى)...
ولعل شاهد النابغة هذا قد جمع بين النقد اللفظي والمعنوي كما قال الأستاذ شوقي ضيف :  «...وهو نقد سديد , إذ يتناول فيه النابغة مسألتين : إحداهما لفظية والأخرى معنوية , أما اللفظية فإنّ حسانا لم يجمع الجفنات جمعا يدلّ على الكثرة , والعرب تستحب المبالغة في مثل هذا الموقف حين يفخر الشاعر بالكرم والشجاعة في قبيلته , أما المسألة المعنوية ففخره بمن ولدته نساؤهم والعرب لا تفخر بالأبناء وإنما تفخر بالآباء ...»
3)	نقد الشكل : المقصود بشكل النّص الأدبي ما يتعلق بصورته من حيث عمودية الشعر  وأوزانه وقوافيه وتركيبة قصائده من جهة مقدماتها وأغراضها ونحو ذلك ...فمن النماذج والشواهد على اشتغال النقد الجاهلي وتعرّضه لشكل المنتوج الأدبي ما يروى عن النابغة الذبياني أنّه كان يّقوي في شعره ولا يتفطّن لذلك كقوله  :
أمن آل مية رائح أو مغتدي            عجلان ذا زاد وغير مزود
زعم البوارح أنّ رحلتنا غدا           وبذلك خبّرنا الغرابُ الأسودُ
فلمّا قدم على أهل المدينة أرادوا أن يشعروه بلحنه فعمدوا إلى جارية وطلبوا منها ترتيل هذه الأبيات أي إنشادها في استمرارية وتتابع فأحسّ النابغة بنشاز في أبياته وتفطّن لإقوائه فأصلحه بقوله :
وبذلك تنعابُ الغرابِ الأسودِ 
ولهذا السبب كان النابغة يقول : قدمت الحجاز و في شعري صنعة ورحلتُ عنها وأنا أشعر النّاس 
ومثله إقواء بشر بن أبي خازم , يقول أبو عمرو بن العلاء : فحلان من الشعراء كان يقويان النابغة الذبياني وبشر بن أبي خازم فأمّا النابغة فدخل يثرب فغنى بشعره فلم يعد إلى إقواء , وأما بشر بن أبي خازم فقال له أخوه سوادة : إنّك تقوي قال وما الإقواء ؟ قال قولك :
ألم تر أنّ طول الدهر يسلي      وينسي مثل ما نسيت جزامُ
ثمّ قلت :
وكانوا قومنا فبغوا علينا    فسقناهم إلى البلد الشامِي 
فقال : تبيّنتُ خطئي ولستُ بعائد .  اهـ 
ولو أردنا  شاهدا قويا على اهتمام نقاد العصر الجاهلي بشكل القصيدة من حيث الوزن والقافية والروي فلنتأمل في حكومة أمّ جندب المشهورة حيث تقول الرواية  كما ذكرها ابن قتيبة في الشعر والشعراء  أنّها طلبت من الشاعرين المتنافسين والمتبارزين امرئ القيس وعلقمة الفحل أن يقولا قصيدتين في موضوع واحد على رويّ واحد وقافية واحدة ... وهذا إن دلّ على شيء فإنّما يدلّ على أنّ الشكل كان له دور في المفاضلة بين الشعراء وفي نقد أشعارهم ...
4)	النقد الجمالي الفنّي: ونقصد به نقد النصوص الأدبية في العصر الجاهلي من حيث أدائها لوظيفة جمالية سواء من جهةجاذبيتها وسحرها الذي قد يخفى سرّه وتجهل علله أو قد تعلم وتتعدد بين حلاوة الألفاظ وعذوبة المعاني وجرس الحروف  وبديع التركيب وحسن التشبيه وغير ذلك...
ومن نماذج وشواهد هذا النوع من النقد ما أورده المرزباني بسنده قائلا: تحاكم الزربقان بن بدر وعمرو بن الأهتم وعبدة بن الطبيب والمخبّل السعدي إلر ربيعة بن حذار الأسدي في الشعر , أيّهم أشعر؟ فقال للزربقان: أما أنت فشعرك كلحم أسخن (وضع على النار مدّة غير كافية فلم يتم نضجه) لا هو أنضج فأكل ولا ترك نيّئا فينتفع به , وأما أنت ياعمرو فإنّ شعرك كبرود (الثياب المخططة)حبر (هي الثياب الموشاة)يتلألأ فيها البصر فكلما أعيد فيها النظر نقص البصر , وأما أنت يا مخبّل فإنّ شعرك قصر عن شعرهم وارتفع عن شعر غيرهم وأما أنت يا عبدة فإنّ شعرك كمزادة (ما يوضع فيه الماء) أحكم خرزها فليس تقطر ولا تمطر.
وممّا قاله الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن معلقا على هذا الشاهد  بعد مت حكم عيه أنّه من النماذج التي تنظر إلى جودة الشعر من حيث أداء وظيفته الجمالية  مايلي:
«...وخلاصة هذه التشبيهات أنّ شعر الزبرقان كلام في صورة الشعر لم يبلغ درجة النضج , بل هو فاسد لا غناء فيه , لأنّه فقد الجزالة , وحرارة العاطفة التي تجعل له طعما ممتازا .
وشعر عمرو بن الأهتم يبهر العين فتعجب به لأوّل نظرة لأنّ الفاظه براقة وأساليبه خلابة فإذا فتّش الناظر في حقيقته واستكنه معانيه لم يجد شيئا . وشعر المخبل السعدي شعر متوسط لا ينهض بصاحبه حتى يرقى إلى مرتبة الفحول ولا ينحطّ إلى درجة كلام المتشاعرين .
وفي شعر عبدة بن الطيب جزالة وإحكام قوة أسر لا يرى الناظر فيه ضعفا ولا يلمح في أساليبه أو معانيه وهنا فهو أشعر الأربعة .»   ثمّ يقول معلقا على هذه الأحكام : «...وهذه الأحكام من ربيعة بعيدة عن التفصيل وعن الوضوح وعن الدقة وعن الاستشهاد وعن الدليل لأنّها أوصاف عامة لكنّها تنم عن ذوق يحاول التمييز بين الجيّد والرديء وتدل على محاولة تقويم الشعر تقويما يعتمد على الانطباع العام والبادرة السريعة والخاطرة الفجة التي يمليها ذوق من عاش في هذه البيئة التي تعيش الفطرة وتغيب عنها الدقة وتفتقد إلى التعليل المريح ولا تعرف من المعايير النقدية شيئا إلاّ الذوق الذي يحس الجمال دون أن يعرف سببه .» اهـ  
5)	نقد الأديب: من جهة أنّه خرج عن أعراف العرب أو أنّه تناقض في بعض أقواله أو انتهج نهجا مخالفا للمروءة والشهامة والجود والكرم وما شابه ذلك ...
ومن شواهد هذا الضرب من النقد ما يروى عن الشماخ أنّه مدح عَرَابة أحد أشراف الأوس فقال يخاطب ناقته :
إذا بلَّغتني ـ وحملتِ رحليَّ ـ      عرابةَ فاشرُقي بدمِ الوتينِ 
فعاب عليه أحَيْحة بن الجُلاح ذلك وقال له : بئس المجازاة جازيتها .  
لأنّه استغرب من شاعر يريد أن يجازيَ ناقته على حسن صنيعها بنحرها وإراقة دمها ...فالشاعر ها هنا وقع في تناقض صارخ تمجّه الطباع وترفضه العقول ...
ومنه كذلك حكومة أم جندب امرأة امرئ القيس التي  ـ كما تقدم ـ تحاكم إليها زوجها وعلقمة الفحل أيّهما أشعر فقالت : قولا شعرا تصفان فيه الخيلَ على رويٍّ واحدٍ وقافية واحدة فقال رسول امرؤ القيس:
خليليَّ مُرَّا بي على أمّ جندبِ        لنقضيَ حاجاتِ الفؤادِ المعذّبِ
وقال علقمة :
ذهبْتَ منَ الهجْرانِ في كلّ مذهبِ    ولم يكُ حقّاً كلُّ هذا التّجنُّبِ
ثمّ أنشداها جميعا فقالت لامرئ القيس : علقمة أسعرُ منك . قال: وكيف ذلك؟ قالتْ : لأنّكَ قلتَ :
فللسوطِ أُلهوبٌ وللساقِ درّةٌ     وللزّ جْرِ منه وقعُ أخْرَجَ مُهْذِبِ 
فجهدتَ فرَسكَ بسوطكَ ومرَيْتَهُ بساقكَ وقال علقمةُ :
فأدرَكَهنّ ثانيا من عِنانه    يمرُّ كمرِّ الرائحِ المتحلّبِ
فأدركَ طريدته وهو ثانٍ من عِنانِ فرسه لم يطربه بسوط ولا مَرَاه بساقٍ ولا زجره . قال : ما هو بأشعرَ منّي ولكنّك له وامقٌ ! فطلّقها فخلَفَ عليها علقمةٌ , فسمي بذلك "الفحلُ" ....اهـ  
وعيب الشاعر ها هنا  ـ كما يراه ـ الناقد ـ ولا يشترط بالضرورة أن يكون محقّاً ـ  قد بلغ هدفه بجهد جهيد وعسر شديد وبطريقة فيها كثيرٌ من الشدّة والظلم  بينما خصمه بلغ ذات الهدف بعمل قليل وسهولة ويسر وعامل دابته معاملة تنبئ عن مروأة وشهامة ...
ثالثا : بعض المظاهر  النقدية في الجاهلي : 
1)	ظاهرة المفاضلة بين الشعراء وتقديم بعضهم على بعض : 
وأسباب هذه الظاهرة كثيرة جدّا لعلّ أهمّها العصبية والتنافس القبلي وكثرة الشعراء ووفرتهم في البيئة العربية الجاهلية إضافة إلى أنفة الإنسان الجاهلي وحبّه للتفاخر والتقدّم على غيره ... 
يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف واصفا هذه الظاهرة  :«ويظهر أنّ الشعراء حينئذ كانوا يتفاخرون بشعرهم ويتنافرون فيه كما يتنافر الأشراف في سؤددهم فكانوا يعرضونه على المحكّمين ليقضوا بينهم...»
و يعتبر الأستاذ قصيّ الحسين  هذه الظاهرة إحدى أبرز أوجه النقد في العصر الجاهلي حيث يقول:  «...ولعل الحكم على الشعر من جهة والتنويه بمرتبة الشاعر ومكانته بين الشعراء من جهة أخرى , كانا الميدانين اللذين جال فيهما النقد جولات خفيفة في العصر الجاهلي»
ومن أمثلة ونماذج هذه الظاهرة تقديم النابغة الذبياني للأعشى على غيره من الشعراء ثمّ ثنّى بالخنساء بينما ناقد آخر هو عمرو بن الحارث الغساني قدّم حسان بن ثابت على النابغة نفسه وعلى علقمة   
ولما سئل لبيد عن أشعر الناس أجابهم بقوله: الملك الضليل قيل: ثمّ من؟ قال: الشاب القتيل , قيل: ثمّ من ؟ قال: الشيخ أبو عقيل ـ يعني نفسه ـ 
ويقول الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن يصف هذه الظاهرة بالذاتية والبعيدة عن الموضوعية  :«من صور نقد الشعر الذاتية عند الجاهليين تقديمهم شاعرا على غيره تقديما مطلقا دون إبداء علة معقولة تسوغ التقديم أو تعزز الحكم , وتخرج به عن حيّز الذاتية وأثر الهوى إلى دائرة الموضوعية السديدة...» والحقيقة أنّ  هذا الحكم ليس على إطلاقه لأنّ عدم إبداء أسباب الحكم وعلل التقديم لا يعني بالضرورة أنّه حكم ذاتي بعيد عن الموضوعية هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فإنّ المتأمّل في النماذج القليلة المتوفرة بين أيدينا يلاحظ شيئا من المنهجية الموضوعية في هذه المحاكمات وهذا التفاضل بين الشعراء فالمحكّم ليس من هبّ ودبّ بل هو الشاعر الفحل النحرير المتقدم أو الطاعن في السنّ صاحب التجربة الكبيرة والمتفق على حكومته كالنابغة الذي كانت العرب تضرب له خيمة من آدم أحمر في سوق عكاظ ثمّ إنّ هذه المفاضلة لها شروطها وأحكامها كتلك التي نبّهت عليها أم جندب حين اشترطت وحدة الموضوع والرويّ والقافية ...فهذه بعض المعالم التي تنبئ أنّ هذه المفاضلات لم تخلو قطّ من شيء من الموضوعية والمنهجية ...
2)	ظاهرة التهذيب والتثقيف :
وقد تقدم الحديث عن هذه الظاهرة  في مبحث بيان أوّل مستويات النقد في العصر الجاهلي الذي كان متمثلا في نقد الشاعر لنفسه قبل أن ينتقده غيره 
والمقصود بها ما يقوم به الشاعر من تهذيب لشعره وتثقيفه له بحثا عن الجودة والكمال لإرضاء نفسه أوّلا فيرتاح لعمله ولإرضاء العامة والتماشي مع أذواقهم واختياراتهم ...
وعناية الشاعر بشعره واهتمامه به بالتصحيح والتعديل والتثقيف هو منحىً واتجاه نقدي  ومدرسة شعرية بدأت في العصر الجاهلي ثمّ تتابعت خلال العصور الأدبية المتلاحقة ...
ولعل أشهر من يمثّل هذا الاتجاه هو الشاعر الجاهلي الكبير زهير بن أبي سلمة الذي كان يستغرق تهذيبه للقصيدة حولا كاملا فسميت لأجل ذلك  بالحوليات ينظمها في أربعة أشهر وينقحها في أربعة أخرى ثم يعرضها على الخاصة في أربع ليكتمل بذلك الحول قبل أن يعرضها على عموم النّاس .
وقد سار على هذا النهج ابنه كعب وراويته الحطيئة وفي تهذيب الشعر وتنقيحه يقول كعب بن زهير مشيدا بفضله وفضل الحطيئة وحاجة الشاعر إلى الجهد والخبرة والتهذيب والتنقيح ليبلغ المرتقى : 
ومن للقوافي شأنها من يحوكها       إذا ما ثوى كعب وفوز جرول
يقومـها حـتى تلـين متونها       فيقـصر عنـها كلّ ما يتمثل
وفي رواية : شانها من يحركها , فوز بمعنى مات وجرول هو اسم الحطيئة جرول بن أوس بن مالك 
ويقول راوية زهير وحامل منهجه التهذيبي   الحطيئة في بيان صعوبة الشعر في حقّ من لا يحسن قرضه بالتثقيف والتهذيب 
الشعرُ صعبٌ وطويل سلّمه     إذا ارتقى فيه الذي لا يعلمه
زلّت به إلى الحضيض قدمه      يريـد أن يعـربه فيعجمه
ومما ذكره الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن في هذا الشأن «...وعملية التثقيف والتنقيح تصور إدراكهم لقيمة الفنّ الشعري وما ينبغي أن يكون عليه من جمال ونضج , ومن هنا يصحّ لنا أن نستنتج أنّ العرب في تلك المرحلة كانوا على علم ولو غير ناضج بالجمال الشعري ومقاييسه الفنية ومعطياته العامة يؤكد ذلك ما سبق أنْ ذكرناه من أنّ بعض كبار الشعراء كزهير مثلا كان ينقح شعره , فلا يخرج قصائده إلاّ بعد حول كامل يقسمه على مراحل وهذه القصائد سميت بالحوليات ولا يكون التنقيح إلاّ إذا أدرك الشاعر بعض النواحي التي يرتكن إليها في عمله هذا.  »
3)	ظاهرة الرواية : 
يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف  : «...فرواية الشعر في العصر الجاهلي كانت هي الأداة الطيّعة لنشره وذيوعه , وكانت هناك طبقة تحترفها احترافا هي طبقة الشعراء أنفسهم , فقد كان من يريد نظم الشعر وصوغه يلزم شاعرا يروي عنه شعره, وما يزال يروي له ولغيره حتى ينفتق لسانه , ويسيل عليه ينبوع الشعر والفنّ ... »
ومن أشهر هؤلاء الرواة زهير بن أبي سلمة كان راوية  لعمه أوس بن حجر
وكان كعب بن زهير راوية لأبيه
وقبلهم كان امرئ القيس راوية لخاله المهلهل  
الأعشى كان راوية لخاله المسيّب بن علس
أبو ذؤيب الهذلي كان راوية لساعدة بن جؤية الهذلي 
طرفة كان راوية لعمّه المرقش الأصغر  وكان هو راوية لعمه المرقش الأكبر
كما روى طرفة عن خاله المتلمِّس من بني يشكر حيث تربى طرفة
وقد كان لظاهرة الرواية دور كبير وأثر عظيم في النقد الأدبي يمكننا التماسه من خلال النقاط التالية :
*أ.	تعليم صناعة الشعر تقتضي ولا بدّ تحديد بعض معالم الجودة والرداءة يأخذها التلميذ الراوية عن شيخه الشاعر الفحل  يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف في هذا المضمار : :  «... فالشاعر المشهور يلزمه تلاميذ يروون عنه شعره وهم ليسوا دائما من قبيلته ولا من أسرته , فقد يرحل إليه شباب من قبائل أخرى ليتعلموا الشعر على يديه .
ولا توضّح لنا كتب الأدب الطريقة التي كان يتبعها هؤلاء الأساتذة المعلمون في تعليم الشبان الشعر وتلقينهم مبادئه ووسائله سوى ما تُجمله من كلمة "الرواية" وهي كلمة غامضة . تدل طبيعة الأشياء على أنهم لم يكونوا يكتفون بإنشادهم أشعارهم , بل كانوا يضيفون إلى ذلك ملاحظات , يعلمونهم بها كيف يحسنون صنع الشعر وكيف يميزون جيّده من رديئه , وإنما نزعم هذا الزعم لأنه وصلتنا عن معاصريهم بعض آراء وأحكام نقدية وهم بها أولى وأجدر لطبيعة قيامهم على صناعتهم وتوفرهم على تعليمها للناشئة من الشعراء . »
*ب.	الانتصار لشعرائهم على حساب غيرهم من الشعراء سواء كان انتصارهم معلّلا أو انتصارا ذوقيا فإنّه في كلا الحالتين حكما نقديا
*ج.	 تصرف الرواة في قصائد وأشعار معلميهم بالتعديل والتهذيب 
*د.	الإنشاد المستمر والرواية الدائمة من شأنها أن تفتح قريحة النقد وتسهّل اكتشاف مواطن القوة والضعف في القصيدة 
وإلى جميع هذه النقاط يشير الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن بقوله : «وأما عن دور الرواية في النقد في العصر الجاهلي فدورها كبير وللرواة منزلة عالية هناك فهم كالصحف السيارة في الذيوع والانتشار وكانوا يقومون بما تقوم به الإذاعة المسموعة والمرئية في النشر والوصول إلى المستمع المشاهد , وهم كالموسوعات في تسجيل الشعر وحفظه , ومعرفة الشعر وأخباره وقصائده وهم المحامون عن شعرائهم يذوذون عنهم ويدافعون عن شعرهم في إخلاص وحماس , ومن هذا المنطلق أباحوا لأنفسهم نقد هذا الشعر , ثم تعديله بما يتمئ مع هذا النقد في حدود ضيقة تجعل الشاعر يتقبل هذا النقد , وذلك التعديل , لعلمه أنّ راوية شعره مخلص له ولشعره , ولثقته في ذوقه الذي أملى عليه ذلك التعديل , وقد ساعد الرواة على القيام بهذا الدور الذي تقوم به الصحف والإذاعات والموسوعات , والذي يقوم به النقاد عدم التدوين في ذلك الوقت اعتمادا على روايته حفظا من الذاكرة . وهذا التعديل من جانب الرواة قد يفسّر ظاهرة الروايات المتعددة في الشعر على وجه من الوجوه , من حيث ترتيب القصيدة , أو اختلاف بعض كلماتها , ومن حيث الزيادة أو النقصان في أبياتها . ودور الرواة ـ على هذا الوجه ـ دور ناقد , لأنّ الراوية ينشد شعر من يروي له وعمله يقتضي أن يكرر الإنشاد  وهذا قد يكشف له ـ في أثناء الإنشاد أو في أثناء مناقشة ما قاله الشاعر ـ بعض العيوب الصغيرة وقد يتجرأ ويحد عمله ـ غير مكتف بالإنشاد أو غير مكتف برأيه في القصيدة ـ فيصلح ما تراءى له , ثم ينشد القصيدة منقحة حرصا منه على شاعره الذي يريد له المنزلة العالية , والمكانة المرموقة عند من يتلقون شعره من المتذوقين .  »
4)	ظاهرة المدارس الشعرية :
 المقصود بالمدرسة الشعرية في العصر الجاهلي مجموعة من الشعراء يشتركون معا في بعض الميزات والخصائص الفنية أو اللغوية أو المنهجية التي تميّز شعرهم وأدبهم ...
ولعل من أبرز هذه المدارس ؛ مدرسة عبيد الشعر وهم الذين يهتمون بتنقيح وتهذيب أشعارهم ـ كما تقدم ـ زعيم هذه المدرسة ورأسها كما ذكر صاحب الأغاني هو أوس بن حجر وعنه أخذ زهير بن أبي سلمة وعنه ابنه كعب وراويته الحطيئة وعن الحطيئة هُدْبَة بن خشْرم  العُذري وعن هدبة أخذ جميل صاحب بثينة وعن جميل أخذ كثيَّر صاحب عزَّة 
يقول الدكتور شوقي ضيف:  «... وهو نص بالغ الخطورة إذ نطلع منه على نشوء فكرة المدارس الشعرية عند الجاهليين ...»
ويقول أيضا  : «...نحن إذا بإزاء مدرسة تامة من الشعراء الرواة تتسلسل في طبقات أو حلقات وكلّ حلقة تأخذ عن سابقتها وتسلم إلى لا حقتها ومن أهمّ ما يلاحظ في هذه المدرسة أنّ شعراءها  أو رواتها كانوا من قبائل مختلفة في شرقي الجزيرة وغربها ...»
وتقابل هذه المدرسة بمرتجلي الشعر ومن أشهرهم النابغة الذبياني وحسان بن ثابت
وأحيانا شعراء القبيلة الواحدة يكونون مدرسة متميّزة لكثرة ما يأخذون عن بعضهم البعض ويتتلمذون على بعضهم البعض .كما يقول شوقي ضيف:1 «...ولعلنا لا نبعد إذا قلنا إنّ شعراء القبيلة الواحدة كان يروي خلفهم شعر سلفهم ونصّ القدماء على ذلك في غير شاعر ...ومن يقرأ ديوان الهذليين يجد أواصر فنية قوية تجمعهم وتربط بينهم وعلى هذا القياس توجد وشائج واضحة بين شعراء قيس بن ثعلبة ...»
ولابدّ أنّ خصائص كلّ مدرسة كانت تختلف عن خصائص المدرسة الأخرى ولا بدّ أنّ هذا  الاختلاف كان معروفا معلوما عند النقاد خاصتهم وعامتهم وعليه يتمّ التفاضل والتقديم والتمييز بين رديء الشعر وجيّده .. 
وهذه المدارس ليست متعلقة بالرواية فقط بحيث لا ندركها ولا نتعرّف عليها  إلاّ من خلال ما يثبت من علاقة بين الشعراء ورواتهم ...بل النظر في أشعارهم وما فيها من الخصائص والميزات المشتركة هو الذي يحدّدها يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف دائما 1: «ولو أنّ الرواة لم يرووا لنا هذه الصلات الجامعة أو الرابطة بين الشعراء الجاهليين لدسناها حدساً من اتفاقهم على تقاليد فنية واحدة مهما شرَّقنا وغرّبنا في الجزيرة وهي تقاليد جاءت من تمسّكهم بنماذج أسلافهم لا يحيدون عنها ولا ينحرفون فهي دائما الإمام المتّبع ...»
5)	ظاهرة المعلقات : قال ابن عبد ربّه :«قد بلغ من كلف العرب بالشعر وتفضيلها له أن عمدت إلى سبع قصائد تخيّرتها من الشعر القديم فكتبتها بماء الذهب في القباطي المدرجة وعلّقتها بأستار الكعبة» وقد اختلفوا في حقيقة تعليقها على أستار الكعبة وقال بعض المحققين أنّ هذا التعليق إنّما من باب الأساطير وأنّه تفسيرُ وفهمُ بعض المتأخرين للفظة معلقات والحقيقة أنّ معناه تعلّق القلوب بها وعلقها هي في القلوب وقيل  أنّ اختيار الرجل للشعر قطعة من عقله ... 
  «وهذا الاختيار يعكس تصور المختار للمثل الأعلى الذي يروقه كما أنّه يدل على تذوقه للصور الفنية الناضجة التي كانت عليها هذه القصائد مبنى ومعنى , والتي ظلّ الذوق العربي يألفها وينسج على منوالها طوال عصور الأدب ...»  
6)	ظاهرة تسمية القصائد : المقصود بالتسمية ها هنا المبنية على أساس نقدي كالمعلقات السبع والسموط أو المسمَّطات والمقلَّدات والبتّارات  ذكر صاحب الأغاني عن حماد الراوية قوله : كانت العرب تعرض أشعارها على قريش فما قبلوا منها كان مقبولا , وما ردّوا منها كان مردودا فقدم عليها علقمة بن عبدة فأنشدهم :
    هل ما علمتَ وما استودعتَ مكتوم   أم حَبْلُها أنْ نأتْكَ اليومَ مصرومُ 
فقالوا : هذه سمط الدهر ثمّ عاد إليهم في العام المقبل فأنشدهم :
طحابك قلب في الحسان طروبُ    بُعَيْد الشباب عصرحان مشيبُ
فقالوا : هاتان سمطا الدهر .  
ووصف الأمير الغساني لقصيدة حسان بقوله : هذه والله هي البتّارة التي بترت القصائد 
يقول الأستاذ قصي الحسين  : «...فالعرب كانت لهم فكرة واسعة جدّاً عن تصنيف القصائد في مجالسهم وفي مواسمهم وليس من الغرابة أن يقولوا بالبتّارة وبالمعلّقة وبالسمط وهذه التسميات النقدية التي وصلتنا من مرحلة النقد المروي في العصر الجاهلي هي في الواقع أشبه بالمعالم البارزة التي تشير إلى مرحلة من النقد الأدبي كانت من الازدهار بحيث استطاعت أن تسيطر على جميع المجالس والمنابر والمواسم ...  » ويقول أيضا «إنّ الألقاب التي تطلق على القصائد مثل : سمط الدهر , سمطا الدهر , البتّارة , المعلقة , السبعية , إنّما هي نوع من الأحكام في معظم الأحيان »
7)	ظاهرة تصنيف الشعراء : ذكرى الأصمعي أنّ العرب كانت تصنّف الشعراء بحسب قوة قريحتهم وتمكّنهم من ناصية الشعر 
 فأوّلهم الفحل قال والفحولة هم الرواة 
ودون الفحل الخنذيذ الشاعر المفلّق 
ودون ذلك الشاعر فقط
والرابع الشعرور 
ولذلك قال أحدهم في هجاء أحد الشعراء :
يا رابع الشعراء فيم هجوتني     وزعمت أني مفحم لا أنطق
والمقصود بالرابع ها هنا أنّه شعرور في الطبقة الرابعة 
وقال الجاحظ في تصنيف آخر للشعراء : «وسمعت بعض العلماء يقول طبقات الشعراء ثلاثة شاعر وشويعر وشعرور والشويعر مثل محمد بن أبي حمران سماه بذلك امرؤ القيس ومنهم من بني ضبّة المفوّض شاعر بني حميس ...ولذلك قال العبدي :
ألا تنهى سراة بني حميس    شويعرها فويليّة الأفاعي 
قبيلة تردد حيث شاءت     كزائدة النعامة في الكراع
والشويعر أيضا صفوان بن عبد ياليل من بني سعد بن ليث ويقال أنّ اسمه ربيعة بن عثمان ... »
وقد تقدّم تصنيفهم إلى عبيد الشعر فئة الصنعة والتكلّف وفئة أصحاب الطبع والسجية  وممّا ذكره الجاحظ في هذا التصنيف  : «ومن شعراء العرب من كان يدع القصيدة تمكث عنده حولا كريتا وزمنا طويلا يردد فيها نظره ويقلب فيها رأيه إتهاما لعقله وتتبعا على نفسه فيجعل عقله ذماما على رأيه ورأيه عيارا على شعره إشفاقا على أدبه وإحرازا لما خوله الله من نعمته 
 وكانوا يسمون تلك القصائد الحوليات والمنقحات والمحكمات ليصير قائلها فحلا خنذيذا وشاعرا مفلقا»
وروي عن الحطيئة قوله : خير الشعر الحولي المحكّك 
وكان الأصمعي يقول : زهير بن أبي سلمة والحطيئةوأشباهه  ما عبيد الشعر وكذلك كلّ من يجوّد في جميع شعره ويقف عند كلّ بيت قاله وأهاد فيه النظر حتى يخرج أبيات القصيدة كلّها مستوية في الجودة  
يقول الأستاذ قصي حسين  :«فتصنيف النقاد في العصر الجاهلي لفئات الشعراء والخطباء هو الذي كان يدفع بالشاعر لينقد غيره , وهذا النوع من النوع من النقد المبكّر هو الذي قلنا عنه إنّه النقد الذاتي . أماّ التصنيفي فهو النقد الذي كان يواكبه ويحاذيه فيخشاه الشاعر أشدّ الخشية فيعمد  على تجويد شعره حتى لا تصيبه سهام النّقاد التصنيفيين ...»

رابعا : خصائص النقد في العصر الجاهلي 
1.	الذاتية : المقصود بها البعد عن الموضوعية وتأثر الناقد بعوامل خارجة عن النصّ الأدبي وسنكتفي للتدليل على هذه الميزة والسمّة بنموذج حكومة أمّ جندب , فقد اتّهمّ امرؤ القيس زوجته بعدم الموضوعية وأنّ حكمها إنّما أصدرته لصالح علقمة لتعلقها به وحبّها له لا لشاعريته وقوّة أدبه ولعل في زواجها به بعد هذه الحكومة إن صحّت الرواية ما يقوّي شكوك وظنّ امرئ القيس وإن نحن أحسنّا الظنّ بالمرأة فإنّ حكمها لا يخو من تأثيرات خارجية بعيدة عن الموضوعية فالمرأة تحت رحمة زوجها في الجاهلية وطبيعي أن تخشى  على نفسها ممّن يعامل ناقته أو فرسه تلك  المعاملة ...
2.	الجزئية : فقد كان النقد لا يتتبع النصّ الأدبي كلّه يبحث في جميع مناحيه ويدققّ في كلّ أجزائه وجوانبه بل يقتصر على البيت والبيتين أو على اللفظة واللفظتين 
كما فعلت أم حندب في اقتصارها على مقابلة بيتين من القصيدتين لا غير  يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف  : «وقد يكون أدخل هذه الأحكام في باب النقد حكم زوجة امرئ القيس ومع ذلك فإنّها وقفت عند جزئية وقد يكون علقمة أشعر في هذه الجزئية من زوجها ولكن زوجها أشعر منه في القصيدة جميعها , على أنّ العيب قد يكون في فرس امرئ القيس , فهو وصاحبه جميعا إنما يصفان الواقع , وحتى إذا سلّمنا لها بأنّ قصيدة علقمة أجود من قصيدة زوجها , فإنّ ذلك لا يعطيها الحقّ في أن تحكم له حكما عاماً بتفوقه في شاعريته عليه وأنّه أشعر منه .»
3.	عدم التعليل : أي أنّ الناقد الجاهلي كان يصدر أحكامه بالاستحسان أو الاستهجان دون أن يلزم نفسه بتعليل هذه الأحكام وبيان وجه استحسانه أو استهجانه للنّص الأدبي ...ولعل من أبرز الأمثلة على ذلك حكومة ربيعة بن حِذار الأسدي بين الشعراء الأربعة  ومنه مفاضلاتهم وتصنيفاتهم للشعر والشعراء وتقديماتهم لبعضهم على بعض دون بيان لعلّة أو سبب يقول الأستاذ قصي حسين : «لا يضطر الناقد للتعليل أو التفسير في نقده وهو إذا اضطرّ للتعليل أو التفسير فإنّما نراه كثير الإيجاز من جهة وفي غاية البساطة والوضوح من جهة أخرى »
4.	الإيجاز : يقول الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن  :«ونعني به أنّ الناقد كثيرا ما يغلف حكمه النقدي بعبارة موجزة يفهم منها ما يراد ولكن دون شرح أو تفصيل , وذلك يتّضح من نقد طرفة لشعر المتلمس السابق , حينما قال : "استنوق الجمل" فهذه عبارة موجزة تحمل حكما نقديا عيب به على شعر المتلمس الذي وصف الجمل بسمة الناقة .» ويقول الأستاذ قصي حسين  :«...انّ معظم النماذج النقدية التي وصلتنا من العصر الجاهلي إنّما كانت تتصف بالإيجاز الشديد والتركيز على ناحية معيّنة من نواحي القصيدة والاكتفاء باللمحة المقتضبة أو الإشارة السريعة التي تدلّ على استحسان الشعر أو بغضه ومقته .»
5.	تحكّم العرف : أي أن عرف العرب والذوق العام هو المعلم الرئيس في النقد الجاهلي كلّ ما وافق العرف فهو حسن وكلّ ما خالف هذا العرف والذوق العام فهو القبيح يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف : «... وقد اندفع الشاعر يحاول إرضاء هذا الذوق وأن يقع منه موقع استحسان . وربما كان ذلك السبب الحقيقي في وقوفه بشعره عند موضوعات بعينها , بل عند معان وألفاظ بعينها حتى ليقول زهير :
ما أرانا نقول إلاّ مُعارا     أو مُعادا من لفظنا مكرورا 
فهو مقيّد بأسلوب فني يتبعه ويقلّده , وهو لا يستطيع أن ينحرف عنه , فلابدّ له حين ينظم قصيدة أو مطولة أن يستهلها بالبكاء على الديار والأطلال ثم يتحدث عن رحلته في الصحراء ويصف في أثناء ذلك ناقته , ثم يخرج إلى غرضه من مديح وغير مديح وهو لا يصنع ذلك حرّاً , فلا بدّ له من التمسك بالمعاني والصيغ الثابتة التي يدور فيها الشعراء من قبله ومن حوله , حتى لا ينصرف جمهور السامعين عنه وحتى يبلغ من التأثير فيهم ما يريد .»
6.	الروح الشعرية في النصوص النقدية : المقصود ها هنا أنّ الناقد الجاهلي كان يصدر أحكامه في قوالب فنّية بديعة وبأساليب بيانية راقية فقد كانوا يحسنون ويجيدون الإعراب عن تأثّرهم بالنّص و الإفصاح عن إعجابهم به ...وانظر بإمعان إلى أحكام ربيعة بن حِذار الأسدي بل استمع جيّدا للكلمة الوجيزة التي صارت مثلا يضرب (استنوق الجمل) يقول الأستاذ قصي حسين  :«ولشدّة اشتقاق النقد من الشعر وشدّة اتّصاله به كاد النقد في العصر الجاهلي ...أن يكون قريبا في الروح من بعض الأغراض الشعرية فهو يعيب على الشاعر قوله كأنّه يهجوه كما يثني على الشاعر الآخر كأنّه يمدحه ...»
7.	النقد الفطري : الذي يعتمد على ذوق الشاعر وعلى سلامة سليقته يقول الأستاذ قصي حسين : "ولا شكّ أنّ العربي كان يحسّ بأثر الشعر إحساسا فطريا وعفويا بعيدا كلّ البعد عن التعقيدات وأنواع التعليل والتبرير , إنّه يتذوقه جبلّة وطبعا , أما حكمه على الشعر فهو يستند إلى ذائقته الأدبية وحسن سليقته وبالاعتماد على ذلك يتمّ الحكم على الشعر والشعراء..." اهـ   ويقول الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن : "إنّ طبيعة الأحكام النقدية في العصر الجاهلي اتّسمت بالذوق الفطري فلم تكن للنقد أصول معروفة ولا مقاييس مقررة , بل كانت مجرد لمحات ذوقية ونظرات شخصية وتقوم على ما تلهمهم به طبائعهم الأدبية وسليقتهم العربية وأذواقهم الشاعرة وحسهم اللغوي الدقيق بلغتهم وإحاطتهم بأسرارها ووقوفهم على ما للألفاظ من دلالات وإيحاءات في شتّى صورها " اهـ  
8.	تأثير العصبية القبلية : لا شكّ أنّ الجو العام الذي كان يسود البيئة العربية ويعمّها سيؤثّر ولا بدّ في النقد الأدبي ولعل أبرز ظاهرة اتّسم بها هذا العصر هي العصبية القبلية وما صاحبها من تفاخر وتنافر . ولهذا قال ابن سلاّم الجمحي : إنّ القبائل قد قالت بأهوائها ... ويقول الأستاذ قصي حسين : "...كثيرا ما كان النقد في العصر الجاهلي متأثراً بهوى الناقد الذي كانت روحه المشبعة بالنزعات العصبية أو القبلية وبالأهواء الشخصية في التمدّح أو الذمّ ..." اهـ  
9.	التعرض لأمور خارجة عن النّص : غالبا ما كان الناقد إنّما يتعرض لأمورٍ خارجة عن النّص كما فعل أحيحة بن الجُلاح مع ناقة الشماخ وكما فعلت أمّ جندب مع فرسي أو ناقتي زوجها وعلقمة ...
خامسا : تقييم النقد في العصر الجاهلي : 
لنبدأ أوّلاً بنقل بعض  أحكام أهل العلم والاختصاص متعلقة بالنقد الأدبي في العصر  الجاهلي وتقييمه على العموم  
يقول الأستاذ شوقي ضيف: "...على أن لا نبالغ في تصوّر نقدهم فقد كان كما تشهد نصوصه نقد ذوق فطري بسيط" اهـ  
ويقول الدكتور مصطفى عبد الرحمن : " ... ومن هنا وجد النقد الأدبي في  الجاهلية ولكنه وجد هينا يسيرا ملائما لروح العصر ملائما للشعر العربي نفسه فالشعر الجاهلي إحساس محض أو يكاد والنقد كذلك كلاهما قائم على الانفعال والتأثر فالشاعر مهتاج بما حوله من الأشياء والحوادث والناقد مهتاج بواقع الكلام في نفسه وكل نقد في نشأته لا بدّ أن يكون قائما على الانفعال بأثر الكلام المنقود . والنقد العربي لا يشذ عن تلك القاعدة بل هو من أصدق الأمثلة لها , فالعربي حساس رقيق الحس تنال الكلم من نفسه ويحتاج لها اهتياجا فإذا حكم على الأدب حكم عليه تبعا لتأثره به وبمقدار ذلك التأثر هو يحكم على الأدب ببلاغة الأدب ويحكم عليه بالنظرة العجلى والأثر السريع ." اهـ  
ويقول الأستاذ قصي حسين : " ...هو مجرد آراء عفوية انطباعية ذات طبيعة نقدية هدفها تصوير ما يجول في نفس الناقد إزاء الشعر نفسه حتى يكون أكثر غنطباقا للصورة المتوخاة وقد كان هذا النوع من النقد العفوي الانطباعي هو السائد في المرحلة التأسيسية للنقد النموذجي ذي الطبيعة المدرسية فيما بعد .
وهناك نماذج نقدية مشابهة   , تعود بجملتها إلى العصر الجاهلي وهي إنّما تتحدث عن شؤون خارجة عن الشعر نفسه , أو هي جزئية فيه إنّها شؤون تكاد تكون متّصلة بالعرف أو بالمعارف التي يتضمّنها الشعر أو بلفظة معجبة هنا ولفظة معجبة هناك أو بيت محكم المعنى والسبك أو بيت مفكك في صورته ورديء في معناه . " اهـ  
إنّ الحكم  على النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي  وتقييمه ينبغي أن يتمّ من خلال أمرين اثنين الأوّل بيان خصائصه وميزاته وقد تمّ  في المباحث المتقدمة ولعل الأحكام الثلاثة المتقدمة تنصب في هذا المجال 
والثاني محاولة معرفة هل أدّى النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي دوره  المناط به وغايته الموكولة إليه؟ 
إنّ دور النقد الأدبي وغايته مهما قيل فيها قديما وحديثا لا تخرج عن أربعة أمور هي :
1.	دراسة النصّ الأدبي : من جوانبه الثلاث : الشكل , المضمون , وصاحبه
2.	مساعدة القارئ على فهم النّص وتذوّقه
3.	الحكم على النصوص الأدبية وبيان جيّدها من رديئها 
4.	توجيه الأدب وتطويره 
والناظر المتأمّل في الشواهد والنماذج النقدية التي وصلتنا ـ على قلّتها ـ يعلم يقينا أنّ النقد الأدبي قد أدّى دوره غاية الأداء وبلغ هدفه غاية البلوغ ...
ألم يرتقي بالأدب إلى أسمى مراتبه حتى قيل أنّ أفضل ما قالته العرب إنّما قالته في جاهليتها ويؤيّد هذا الزعم أنّ القرآن الكريم نزل في بيئتهم وعصرهم يتحدّاهم في ميدانهم الذي برعوا فيه...وأبلغ ما يكون التحدّي مع قومٍ فاقوا غيرهم في صناعة الكلام ...
ألم يحكم نقاد الجاهلية على أدبهم فميّزوا بين جيّده ورديئه وصنفوا قصائدهم ورتّبوا شعرائهم أليسوا هم أوّل من أبان عن درر الأدب العربي باختيارهم المعلقات السبع ...
ثمّ ألم يساعد النقد الأدبي الجاهلي متمثلا في ظاهرة الرواة الإنسان العربي البسيط في الوصول إلى عيون أدبهم وفهمها وتذوقها ...
ثمّ هذه الشواهد المتنوعة أليس مظاهر من مظاهر دراسة النّص الأدبي لكن وفق حاجيات  الإنسان الجاهلي ...
والخلاصة أنّ النقد الأدبي في العصر الجاهلي على بساطته وإيجازه وقلة تعليل أحكامه بالمقارنة مع النقد الحديث فإنّه كان نقدا مناسبا لبيئته متوافقا معها مستجيبا لمتطلباتها ارتقى بالأدب إلى أسمى مراتبه فنعم النقد كان ... والله أعلم بالحق والصواب 
من إعداد الطالب : فتحي بودفلة

----------


## ناصر جدو

السلام عليكم
مع التقدير لكاتب البحث حول النقد العربي في العصر الجاهلي الا اننا لايمكن ان نقول بوجود نقد منهجي متكامل وما نقل ماهو الا شذرات ربما بسبب كون الاعتناء برواية الشعر قد طغت على مجمل جهود الرواة ومن المؤكد قطعا ان الشعر الجيد ليس بحاجة الى نقد جيد وربما كان للنضج الفني الذي الفناه في القصيدة الجاهلية السبب في ندرة شواهد النقد وهو امر لايعيب ومن الواضح من مجمل شواهد النقد القليلة الواردة الينا ان مهمة النقد كانت تصحيح الهفوات واقالة العثرات الخفيفة التي كان الشعراء يقعون فيها كالاقواء والتانيث والجموع وماسواها ..مع ذلك فان النقد المنهجي لم يظهر الا بعد عصر التدوين كما هو معروف..
                                                    ناصر جدو

----------


## ذ محمد حرصي

لا أعتقد أن نقد الشعر عند العرب-أو علم الشعر- كان منفصلا عن مشروع التدوين،أما العودة الى ماقبل ذلك،
فلن نعثر الا على أحكام وردود أفعال من الصعب ادراجها في باب العلم ،فهي تمثل مرحلة ما قبل العلم حيث تسود الاحكام 
الانطباعية الجزئية التي تستند الى الذوق وحده. فالاقواء في الشعر مثلا هو ظاهرة صوتية التقطتها أذن ألفت بالدربة ان تسمع
تجانس حركة حرف الروي،وعبرت عن هدا الادراك الحسي بملاحظة تمثلت في النفور من الظاهرة ، لكن دون القدرة لاعلى ضبطها ولاوعلى وصفها أو تفسيرها،وهذا أمر طبيعي جدا في مرحلة ما قبل العلم.

----------

